# Summer work as a chef in Mallorca



## Robbieb2342 (Jun 2, 2014)

Now that the summer has arrived I am looking to move to Spain,preferably Mallorca,to work for the summer months.I am looking to improve my Spanish as I want to move to the Spanish mainland during the winter months to work.I am just wondering would there be chef jobs still available on the island or have I left it to late?I heard that I should have got out there around April when the season was just beginning.All advice will be appreciated.
Thanks
Robbie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Robbieb2342 said:


> Now that the summer has arrived I am looking to move to Spain,preferably Mallorca,to work for the summer months.I am looking to improve my Spanish as I want to move to the Spanish mainland during the winter months to work.I am just wondering would there be chef jobs still available on the island or have I left it to late?I heard that I should have got out there around April when the season was just beginning.All advice will be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Robbie


Theres little work for locals as it is - I doubt it would have made much difference when you started looking. Theres mass unemployment in Spain, so its not the best destination to look for work anytime

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Robbieb2342 said:


> Now that the summer has arrived I am looking to move to Spain,preferably Mallorca,to work for the summer months.I am looking to improve my Spanish as I want to move to the Spanish mainland during the winter months to work.I am just wondering would there be chef jobs still available on the island or have I left it to late?I heard that I should have got out there around April when the season was just beginning.All advice will be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Robbie


To be honest, you have precious little chance of work in the summer and even less in winter. 

60% of the Spanish under 25 age group & 30% generally are unemployed, and they are going to have a better chance of any work available than you.

If you were lucky enough to pick something up, the odds are that it would be casual, uncontracted work and that won't work long tern because yiu have to register as resident within 90 days of arrival. To do so you have to prove you have legal contracted work, and healthcare provision, or an income of at least 600 euros oer month from another source being paid into a Spanish bank. In addition some areas also look for savings of around 6000 euros.


----------



## Robbieb2342 (Jun 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> Theres little work for locals as it is - I doubt it would have made much difference when you started looking. Theres mass unemployment in Spain, so its not the best destination to look for work anytime
> 
> Jo xxx


I have heard on a few different sites that there are quite a lot of jobs for chefs around Spain and as it is the summer,restaurants would need extra staff.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Then balance what you've been told here with what the other sites have told you and make a decision.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you had a business who's main productivity ran from May to Sept, wouldn't you have done the staff recruitment before the beginning of June?

There may be a job out there, and it may be a good one, but I would doubt it for the reasons that people have already stated. Also if you find a job now, you'd have to ask yourself, why - why is this job vacant now? Probably somebody else had it and left for some reason.

A woman I know started a job in an international school in the Valencia region after Easter. She was surprised to find that conditions and pay are not optimum and will be leaving at the end of the academic year. IMO, she should have researched much more before taking the job without knowing why somebody had left at such a bad time in the school year.
She's lucky as she's managed to secure her old job back in the UK...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Robbieb2342 said:


> I have heard on a few different sites that there are quite a lot of jobs for chefs around Spain and as it is the summer,restaurants would need extra staff.


Really? Could you let us know where these jobs are?
Then perhaps we could pass on this important information to the seven million Spanish unemployed, some of whom are bound to be looking for that kind of work.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Difficult as it may be to believe (and it puzzles me too) for the past couple of months ago there have been a few (and only a few) jobs for chefs and waiters advertised in Sur in English each week, almost all require Spanish speakers though. Not in Mallorca of course, those advertised in Sur are on the Costa del Sol.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Difficult as it may be to believe (and it puzzles me too) for the past couple of months ago there have been a few (and only a few) jobs for chefs and waiters advertised in Sur in English each week, almost all require Spanish speakers though. Not in Mallorca of course, those advertised in Sur are on the Costa del Sol.


From last Friday's edition:-

Organic Market & Food - require waiters with experience in juicing and experience/knowledge of organic cuisine
Busy Marbella cafe seeking waiters and bartenders
Experienced Assistant Managersrequired for busy restaurants in Marbella and Cabopino
Sous Chef for busy 5 star restaurant in Calahonda
Bar in Benalmadena looking for Irish waitress, full time, possibility of free accommodation
Chef required for busy restaurant in Benalmadena Pueblo
Barmaid wanted for busy Irish bar
Chef wanted, Marbella centre (fluent English essential)
Waitress required for very busy beach front restaurant, The Wessex Bar, Fuengirola -full time permanent position with contract for the right person
Experienced Wok Chef required for restaurant in Benalmadena
Chef required with years of experience of international cooking for restaurant/cafeteria in San Pedro de Alcantara


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Robbieb2342 said:


> Now that the summer has arrived I am looking to move to Spain,preferably Mallorca,to work for the summer months.I am looking to improve my Spanish as I want to move to the Spanish mainland during the winter months to work.I am just wondering would there be chef jobs still available on the island or have I left it to late?I heard that I should have got out there around April when the season was just beginning.All advice will be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Robbie


Apart from the fact that unemployment is bad, getting a job in a Spanish restaurant is going to be long hours, poorly paid and very hot hard work. There will be little time to enjoy the place and in a fast moving kitchen, you will need to know Spanish, not learn it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There have been a few chef jobs advertised recently for restaurants in Nerja. Rather curiously they have been available for about 6 weeks now and still vacant. Of the three jobs, two required fluent Spanish and English, the other didn't mention it...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Should the OP wish to check if there are any new vacancies this coming Friday advertised in Sur in English, or any of the ones I listed above haven't yet been filled, he can do so online here:-
Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I checked out the vacancies using infojobs. There was one in Mallorca for a chef's assistant, must speak fluent Spanish and English, 40 -50 hour week, no mention of rate of pay. Here's the link if anyone's interested in this "opportunity"
https://www.infojobs.net/palma-de-mallorca/chef-s-assistance/of-i85e16aa27f4adc8186b228df306e07


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

too late no chance ,people are all ready here ,can't find digs without contract even then it's gonna be tough.....


----------

